
32-Year-Old NBA Rookie Steps Off Bench and Floors Crowd in Helluva Opening Night - adenadel
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/04/11/601497604/32-year-old-nba-rookie-steps-off-bench-and-floors-crowd-in-helluva-opening-night
======
chrisaycock
Similar to this hockey story from a couple weeks ago:

[https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2018/03/30/598263399...](https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2018/03/30/598263399/36-year-old-accountant-called-in-as-emergency-nhl-
goalie-and-he-crushed-it)

The Chicago Blackhawks called-up their emergency backup goaltender, a 36-year-
old accountant who plays in a recreation league. He blocked all seven attempts
to score and was named player of the game.

~~~
eggpy
Funnily enough NPR links that story in the article. Good for those athletes.

------
gringoDan
Good for him.

Apparently he worked as a math tutor to supplement his income.[1] Hope that he
can put his physics degree to use when he's done with basketball.

[1] [https://deadspin.com/andre-ingram-is-the-nbas-best-
story-182...](https://deadspin.com/andre-ingram-is-the-nbas-best-
story-1825176085)

------
gremlinsinc
Awesome story, would make a good disney movie. Sounds like a pretty
dedicated/humble player and family man. Let's hope the money / fame doesn't
turn him into Dennis Rodman... lol

~~~
rurban
Dennis Rodman would be a hard sell, but Ron Artest/Metta Worldpiece would be a
better fit. He was the only other NBA player with a science degree, in
mathematics. Jeremy Lin not, he was only business. Harvard still.

Ron Artest was also pretty old when he came to the Lakers, and soon renamed
himself to save the world, while himself playing with all the dirty tricks.
But Ingram is a different kind. He is a sharp shooter on a Nowitzki level, and
while Nowitzki's numbers degraded Ingram is currently No. 1 in 3 pt efficiency
in the G League. His numbers are almost at the Troy Daniels or Kyle Wiltjer
level, the historical best sharp shooters from the G League, but those players
didn't have that much luck after switching into the NBA. Troy Daniels had one
good/legendary match, similar to Ingram, but then his numbers declined. But he
became at least a sometimes starter for the Suns. Ingram is a fantastic fit
for the Lakers.

